# Advice needed on veggies.



## bigfurmn (Aug 6, 2016)

The wife bought some mixed veggies to go with dinner tonight. I'm smoking a tri tip. Wondering how well/ long veggies would take in the MES40 @250? They will just be in a wok type thing with some seasoning. Thanks.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello.  There is a time difference so I hope I am not too late.  This is one of those personal things.  Also the cooking temp..  Do you like your veg. crunchy?, mushy?, in between?  Also depends on the "mixed veg" makeup.  What sort of veg.?  What about cooking temp.?  How long is a piece of string?  Just how much makes a s*** load?  This one is gonna have to be trial and test.  Good luck.  Hope all turns out GREAT!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm thinking I'm going to start then in the smoker and finish on the grill. Not sure exactly what mix it is since wife isn't home yet. They are going to.be resting in a wok too take on the flavor. Never tried this before but WTH I'll give it a shot.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2016)

IMO, Just do a regular prep/stir fry on the Veg. Smoking meat and sides to be eaten together just get muddled and boring. Your palate needs variation in flavors. Smoked Meat and the tang of Coleslaw, compliment each other and Both taste better. But if you Smoke the Cabbage, it all becomes one note and dull. There are guys that do it...Smoked Ribs and Smoked Bean and Smoked Mac and Cheese and Smoked Apple Pie for desert but your palate gets overwhelmed and everything just taste Flat...JJ


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 6, 2016)

This is very true. Just wanted to try something new.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2016)

Bigfurmn said:


> This is very true. Just wanted to try something new.


Do some Smoked Veggies with a Sauteed or Oven Roasted Meat. Sounds like a Stir Fry mix. Maybe smoke the Veg 30 minutes at 225 and then quick Stir Fry with Shrimp, Chicken or Beef and your fav sauce...JJ


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 6, 2016)

I ended up just tossing them on the top track above the tip roast for about 45min. Turned out pretty good. Everyone liked it.


----------

